# BBC Babymakers documentary



## Arctix

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ps8yc

Anybody else see this? I thought it was very good, even though it made me cry. It gave a reasonable view of IVF treatment. They did not try and make it all seem easy, and showed that the outcome is not always positive. It was also interesting to see the behind the scenes involvment of the medical staff.

Well done to the couples who took part! I hope your dreams come true some day.

/links


----------



## Judi86

Hey Arctix
I watched it and thought it was amazing!  My DF half watched it too and I think it gave us both more of an idea what to expect.  Got a bit upset at th start randomly, when the dr was saying how hard it is to experience IF and how the desire to be pregnant is a biological impulse etched into the brain of most woman.....blub blub. 

Had a giggle re the maatabatoriam though! And a touch screen...... Sricky fingers anyone??

Slightly disappointed though because it said episode 1 on the planner but doesn't look like its on again as far as I can see.  Any ideas? 

Judi xxx


----------



## JAD

Hi Both

Yes I watched it too, My last 3 IVF cycles were done there, it was strange seeing all the same staff...that had treated me, such lovely people.

I was laughing too at the mens rooms !! my other half was away last night, he will watch it tomorrow, he never mentioned the touch screens to me !!! ha ha   no wonder he took his time lol  i thought he had got lost last time...

Take care  xx


----------



## Arctix

Hi Judi,

I thought it was a one-off documentary. It seemed quite rounded and finished what with the narrator telling us what happened to the couples after filming ended. 

Good luck with your upcoming treatment!


----------



## Cay23

Thanks for this.   It's on again tomorrow (Wed 9th) on BBCHD at 23:20. I might not stay up for it, but will record it.


----------



## nic32

If this is the same one then it was produced and aired in Northern Ireland, all 4 episodes are available on the BBC I player

http://www.bbc.co.uk/search/schedule/?q=Baby%20makers

I think it was a great series highlighting a whole host of IF issues that are rarely discussed openly - hopefully they'll show the full series in the uk on bbc4

/links


----------



## Judi86

Don't think it was the same one Nic and seems it was a one off, I tried the other day to get the series on I player but couldn't find it is it still avaliable? Xxx


----------



## Judi86

Just went in the link you put here and the one last night was called Baby Makers - the fertility clinic ad the series was called The Baby Makers.  Going to try and find it for this eve xxx


----------



## eiluj68

Here's the iPlayer link 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ps8yc/sign/Baby_Makers_The_Fertility_Clinic/

I found it really interesting to see the clinicians' side of things. I also thought it showed the reality of the process and was sensitively handled

/links


----------



## goldbunny

i thought it was better than i expected, reasonably showed someone what to expect, there were a few things i wasn't sure about (the staff were wearing a lot of makeup which seems odd given the list of things we weren't allowed in egg collection in case of contaminating stuff.. i wonder if it was just for the cameras... feels wrong either way... but on the whole i thought it was worth watching. I think we need more programs that show things in a factual way (as this seemed to)  because a lot of tv medical stuff (even the 'real' stuff) is over-dramatised or takes an antagonistic angle. so hope those brave ladies who were in it get their babies. Don't think i would have let a tv camera anywhere near me at e/c.


----------



## keldan89

We watched it too & I got emotional when they told us everyone's results as it brought back memories. Also was crying happy tears for the successful couple  

I told all my family to watch it so they had an idea what we went through & my sister (who struggled to conceive my nephew but didn't have any tx) said its a shame they only showed 25% success rate!!!! That's what happens in real life!! I haven't replied yet cos I was too angry!

Kel
Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I only caught the tail end of it, but for me it brought back some very sad, happy and bittersweet memories of when we went through ICSI.... now that BT have finally got round to installing our hub - I'll catch all the episodes on i -player  - thanks for the link eiluj68 - although hands up, I cried buckets for the couples featured on the programme, I hope with all my heart that they realise their dreams.

Some people think if you have fertility treatment you just pop a pill, get a baby put into your body and hey presto - easy peasy - the programme (from what I saw of it) gave a very fair reflection of the trauma couples going through fertility treatment actually go through ......more programmes like this please BBC. 

I'm due to see Lord Sir Robert Winston at a guest lecture in April, and have begged for a front row seat so that I can give him a hug.... miracle workers they are - just wish they could work their miracles on everyone x x x


----------



## jaykay76

I've recorded The Baby Makers and am looking forward to seeing it. I was annoyed by the Mirror's comment about the programme in it's TV guide, something along the lines of ; "It would be cheaper to have a quickie whilst you're mother in law was making lunch....". How insensitive, obviously the person who wrote that hasn't a clue!


----------



## keldan89

Jaykay, that quite comes from the main consultant featured but seems they misquoted him! He actually said when couples come to him the first thing he suggests while people are on the waiting list is going back to basics how the early humans would procreate. He said there were predators around then so bms would have to be done quickly, standing up and under pressure so next time your at your mil for dinner tell you partner your ovulating and not wearing any underwear and nip off for a quickie without getting caught! Lol!


----------



## ruby5

Hey ladies,

I watched all the episodes and all on iplayer recently. There is a series of about 4 which is the northern ireland ones and then the one off filmed in Liverpool. All interesting to watch.

Ruby x


----------



## Judi86

If anyone is able to play the series aired in Northern Ireland please let me know, I've tried a few times and someone put a link for me but it'll only let me see a clip, I'm not the best with technology though haha xxx


----------



## nic32

I've manage to watch the NI series, I hope you manage to get it sorted because it's a great series! X


----------



## Judi86

Hi Nic how did you get it? Perhaps I am being dim, was allowing me to watch a 2 min clip and that's all.  Anyone else had trouble? Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I tried (and failed) to view the Northern Ireland programmes (but I've never used our smart telly before) !  My almost 3 year old was very interested, when I nudged her gently and told her that was how she was made.  A lady took Mammys egg, and Daddys seed, and when you were just a tiny tiny baby, the lady put you back into my tummy.  Hannah was mesmerised and said quite firmly "Mammy pink isn't my favourite colour anymore, it's red" pointing to the fluid in the dish which had just been retrieved during egg collection... yes my little poppit, red is Mammys favourite colour too x x 

Gonna try again to view the Ireland programmes during my lunch break - will let you know how I get on!

Sheila


----------



## Judi86

Sheila that's a lovely story, what a cutie pie.  Let me know we will try to overcome our I player difficulties, was going to say technical difficulties....irony lol xxx


----------



## jaykay76

keldan89 said:


> Jaykay, that quite comes from the main consultant featured but seems they misquoted him! He actually said when couples come to him the first thing he suggests while people are on the waiting list is going back to basics how the early humans would procreate. He said there were predators around then so bms would have to be done quickly, standing up and under pressure so next time your at your mil for dinner tell you partner your ovulating and not wearing any underwear and nip off for a quickie without getting caught! Lol!


Hi, I've now caught up with the documentary and realise this!! I still feel the way the Mirror commented on the programme was a misrepresentation, and taken out of context, the TV review's comment seemed very patronising. I though the programme was excellent, and gave a very honest account of fertility treatment. The stories were very touching, and showed the diversity of patients who have to undergo fertility treatment, it did make me cry though!


----------



## Sheilaweb

Nope, I'm only managing to see 'clips' too !

Sheila


----------



## nic32

That's a real shame, maybe they've taken them down?? I've just tried again and can't get anything more than a short clip either!


----------



## ruby5

Oh, i just had a quick peek on my planner, they must have expired now, but it was only a couple of weeks ago I watched the last one, shame! Its hard to find a documentary on IVF/ fertility issues!

Ruby x


----------



## danidubb86

me and the dh watched this and thought how great it was!
haha yes we did laugh at the touch tv with dh complaining all he got was some tatty old mags when he went for his sperm test!

really hope they make some more!
xx


----------



## elli78

my dh whined that all he got was tatty old mags too.. lol good to watch though xx


----------



## (hugs)

I watched the documentary and really enjoyed it and cryed most the way through...lol there should definitely be more stuff like this on Tv! X


----------



## GIAToo

I cried all the way through this too - brought back so many memories, good and bad   

GIA Too x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hugs, just noticed your signature my lovely - thinking of you today and hope boths bubs are fine and diddly dandy - hugs 
sheila


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline

I watched this and, as we're waiting to see the IF consultant about starting IVF, I asked my DH to watch it with me...not his idea of Saturday evening TV (we recorded it) but he did and he thoroughly enjoyed it. I think it opened his eyes to the whole process especially as 3/4 couples didn't conceive...I think he was still of the mindset that I pop some pills/injections, he 'donates' and a baby is made in the petri dish and plonked back inside ready to grow - wham bam thank you Mr IVF Man  

Caroline


----------



## Sheilaweb

Caroline, Sadly, I think the majority of the population think it's 'that' easy..... no mention of the side effects of the drugs, mood swings, emotional imbalances, stress at every stage of the process not to mention the worry, fear and anxiety of the dreaded 2 week wait.


----------



## (hugs)

Sheila thank you very much and all good


----------



## elli78

hey ladies. i was hoping that more than one of the couples would fall. it has made me wonder about trying treatment again ascthe first iui was on the credit card..... feels like i should have had an exotic holiday to destress now instead. xx


----------



## nic32

It's such a difficult decision elli...

I couldn't help feeling that the couple who did get a bfp weren't actually meant to feature in the programme because they didn't really go into their story, but they couldn't end the show without at least 1 happy ending.

It really brings to home just how much of a gamble this all is ... Emotionally and financially! 

...Sorry I dont want to sound so negative - Positive thoughts to everyone, it can and does happen! Xx


----------



## MrsPootle

I saw this, I've had 3 cycles at LWH then one at ARGC and still waiting for my miracle to happen.

It was lovely to see the familiar faces and they are such a friendly crowd.  Particularly the anesthetist who was mad, in a lovely way  - I always remember he would start off each one with 'I'm going to give you some happy juice and then some sleepy juice' and was dead chatty.  He didn't talk on the show though which was a bit disappointing.  Quite different to the ARGC anesthetic which the guy said 'bye bye' as my bum had barely touched the operating table!!

Very well done - I thought it was realistically portrayed and having watched it a little less than a month from my latest BFN, I cried all the way through....


----------



## Sheilaweb

I was stunned when all ladies on the show were knocked out for their EC - I wish I'd been knocked out - it knacked !!!......but was soooooo worth it.


----------



## GIAToo

I was knocked out for mine - thank goodness!   

Mrs Pootle    

GIA Too xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I did pass out eventually, but I think it was more to do with the pain than the amount of drugs administered!


----------



## NatalieP

They said they put them under a general but I had a general and it wasn't anything like that...I was wired up had a breathing tube and it was done in a proper theatre...all I can think is they had sedation but to the point that they were out of it. 

xxx


----------



## nic32

I think I had the same as them... Heavy sedation so in effect I was completely out of it. I can't imagine what it must be like to be aware of what was going on! 
X


----------



## ceci.bee

I sadly missed this fantastic looking programme, but my in-laws watched it (having seen us go through four cycles) and they said 'wow we didn't really understand what you went through before, it is so invasive'      hope they do more like it


----------



## greatgazza

is it not available on iplayer ceci?

GGx


----------



## ceci.bee

I live in Africa and can't access the iplayer sadly - need to get around to installing one of those 'hide my IP address thingeys....'

xx


----------

